# Magicka



## Tikume (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Tagen bin ich beim Blättern auf Steam auf Magicka gestoßen und habe mir nach Release dann gleich die Demo (und kurz drauf die Vollversion) heruntergeladen.
Magicka ist im Prinzip eine Art humoriger Diablo Klon. Es gibt jedoch keine Klassen, keine Level, und das Loot ist auch extrem überschaubar.

Herzstück des Spiels ist das Magiesystem. Der Spieler verfügt über 8 Magiearten: Wasser, Heilung, Schild, Eis, Blitz, Arcane, Feuer, Erde (eigentlich mehr denn man kann z.B. Wasser und Feuer zu Dampf kombinieren).
Von diesen Magiearten kann er bis zu 5 Stück in beliebiger Reihenfolge auswählen und daraus einen Spruch formen. Je mehr Slots man nutzt desto langsamer bewegt sich der Char.
Mit den gewählten Magiearten kann man dann wiederum verschiedene Dinge machen: Auf sich selbst zaubern, auf Gegner zaubern, AE zaubern oder im Schwert speichern.
Manche Magiearten lassen sich jedoch nicht kombinieren, z.B. Wasser und Blitz. Dazu kommt dass ein nass gewordener Magier sich bei Blitz-Magie selbst verbruzzelt.

Ein paar Beispiele:
Feuer tritt normalerweise als fächerförmiger AE mit geringer Reichweite auf. Kombiert man Feuer nun mit Erde hat man ein Feuergeschoss.
Oder das Schild erzeugt alleine nur eine Energiebarriere vor dem Char. kombiniert man es mit Erde und Eis hat man einen Haufen Felsen vor sich die noch dazu Kälte ausstrahlen und Gegner verlangsamen.
Kombiniert man das Schild dagegen mit Arcanem legt man eine Reihe Minen die explodieren bei Berührung. Nimmt man das Schild mit Heilung bekommt man auch Minen, die aber heilen statt Schaden zu verursachen.

Dazu kommen spezielle Sprüche die man im Spiel finden kann wie Hast, Regen, Meteorregen oder Schmiere. 

Dazu kommt dass alle Spells auf alles wirken. Heilzauber heilen auch Gegner (ausser Untote bei denen machen sie Aua), mit einem Mega AE kann man sich auch schnell selbst auslöschen.
Und dazu kommt dann noch ein 4 Spieler koop - natürlich mit Friendly Fire 


Das Spiel ist recht humorvoll. So finde ich z.B. Excalibur, ziehe es aber nicht aus dem Stein sondern ziehe mit dem im Stein steckenden Schwert weiter.
Oder ich treffe nach dem tutorial auf mein erstes Quest (gelbes Ausrufezeichen über dem NPC). DIeser erklärt mir daraufhin aber dass es nicht so wichtig sei und er jetzt nur noch dieses Ausrufezeichen das ihn verfolgt loswerden muss. Gekrönt wird dies von einem Achievment für das absolvieren aller Nebenquests im gesamten Spiel. 

Wo Licht ist, ist natürlich auch Schatten:
Es gibt kein explizites Speichern. Innerhalb der Kapitel muss man sich an Rücksetzpunkte halten was auch mal bedeutet, dass man für einen Kampf an dem man hängt immer wieder noch 3 Kämpfe mitmachen muss die man schon hatte.
Noch schlimmer: Dauerhaft werden nur die Kapitel gespeichert. Wer mitten in einem kapitel aufhören will muss nacher wieder ganz am Anfang beginnen.

Auch mit dem Multiplayer gibt es wohl noch Probleme. private Sessions gehn wohl halbwegs aber sucht man sich eine Partie einfach aus funktioniert das nicht wirklich.
Da der Coop-Modus neben dem Magiesystem das Herzstück des Spiels ist bleibt zu hoffen dass die Entwickler das noch hinbekommen.

Alles in allem macht es jede menge Spass mit der Magie zu experimentieren. Mittlerweile sind Abschnitte die am Anfang super schwer für mich waren simpel geworden, da ich nun bessere Taktiken weiss. Oft stellt man sich selbst ein Bein und obwohl man das Spiel dann zum Fenster rauspfeffern will bleibt man dann bei "Na komm, noch ein Versuch!" hängen.


Tutorial




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iprjGiekQ9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kapitel 1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiDbvbFypVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lästige Bomben-Goblins (und ein Magier der sich selbst sabotiert)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpxl5T24_UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meteoriten Schwarm üben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alELrEHQ6Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Magicka auf Steam (Demo)


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2011)

Ein paar Gags wirken gezwungen und die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber irgendwie möchte man mehr spielen... *g*


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2011)

Das man nicht mit WASD laufen kann, daran habe ich mich fix gewöhnt (anders als Urengroll der rumgeflennt hat).

Dass man seine Spells jedesmal komplett neu eintippen muss ist ein großer Chaos Faktor - aber genau davon lebt das Spiel eigentlich.

Vorhin habe ich z.B. Chapter 2 nochmal gespielt und an der Stelle mit den Bombenden Goblins habe ich mich in einem Kreis aus Kalten Felsen gehüllt.
Leider war ein Goblin eine Bombe mitten rein zu mir ... Interessant wie weit so ein Magier über den Bildschirm fliegen kann.

Mich begeistert das Spiel jedenfalls weil es wirklich mal wieder was neues ist und zum experimentieren einlädt. Wenn man da schaut auf was für einem Stand die großen Blockbuster verharren ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Januar 2011)

Da ich gerade festgestellt hab, das da ja nur 10 euro kostet werd ich mir das auf jeden fall mal geben 

klingt echt gut


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2011)

Probier einfach die Demo aus, dann riskierst Du nicht mal die 10 EUR


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2011)

demo zuende >.>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2011)

was ein spaß im multiplayer  omg strahlen gekreuzt bäm


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2011)

Leider noch arg buggy - aber Montag kommt ja der nächste Patch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2011)

als wir es endlich in die lobby geschafft hatten, ging es eigentlich, nur das join game, invite to game war zäh


----------



## Tikume (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Worte ...


----------



## Tikume (13. März 2011)

So, durchgespielt. Von vorne bis hinten ein geiles Spiel, nun wart ich auf das Addon.


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

hi
 ich hab ma ne frage auf deinen screens bist du ja mit meteoriten und de zaubererhut zu sehen das sind ja bonus inhalte habe mir magicka gestern selber gekauft aber ich krieg die net freigeschaltet weiß nicht wo ich den entsprechenden key eingeben muss könnt ihr mir helfen ?


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2011)

Das gab es als Bonus für Vorbesteller, mittlerweile auch für 99 Cent als separaten DLC. 
Braucht man aber nicht wirklich, es ist echt nur Optik und den Meteor Swarm Magick nutzt Du eh nicht wirklich (meistens tötet man sich ohnehin nur selbst damit).


Sollte jemand Bock auf Coop haben, einfach melden. Bin auf Steam auch als Tikume zu finden und auch in der buffed.de gruppe.


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

naja hab eine version als cd im laden gekauft von daher will ichs dann auch schon im spiel haben xD


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2011)

Du musst es doch meines Wissens eh bei Steam registrieren? Frage ist: Hatte deine Vrsion das dabei oder nicht.
Die Optik der Robe änderst Du ja über die Pfeile in der Charansicht wo Du auch die Farbe wählst und den Meteor Magick gibt es am Anfang des Spiels nach dem Tutorial.


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

also nen steam acc hab ich schon in der hülle sind halt 2 keys und als ichs gestartet hab wars halt nur der normale look ohne hut


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2011)

Mhm und was machen die einzelnen Codes? Einer fürs Spiel und einer für das Forum oder wie ist das angelegt.
ich habe es halt komplett über Steam gekauft.


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

aso einer fürs spiel 1 für die bonussachen halt


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2011)

Was hast Du denn an Outfits zur Auswahl?  Zumindest die Mea Culpa Wizards Robe solltest Du ja auch haben weil das jeder bekam.


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

naja halt die standard robe und die heruntergekommene genähte will aber die mit dem zaubererhut halt haben und dazu muss ich den key halt aktivieren ich weiß nur net wo


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2011)

Ich hab da auch keinen Schimmer, aber wenn Du den Code bei Steam => Spiele => Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren reinwirfst?


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

lol hat funktioniert hatte bevorr ich hier um hilfe gefragt hatte schonmal probiert aber da wollt es nicht na egal vielen dank
können ja mal zusammen spielen ^^


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2011)

Warte mal ab wenn Dir sowas bei ner Waschmachine passiert und Du 130EUR für nix zahlst ...


----------



## Orksä1 (17. April 2011)

ah ja


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2011)

Gibt jetzt übrigens auch einen PVP Modus als kostenloses Upgrade


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2011)

Gibt es heute für 3,49 EUR auf Steam.


----------



## Schiimon (2. Juli 2011)

Bei 3,5€ schlag ich glaub ich auch mal zu


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2011)

Wieder mal Steam Deal für 2,49 EUR


----------



## Teal (19. September 2011)

Außerdem: Ein neuer DLC und die Space-Wizard- ("Space Marine") und TRON-Robe kostenlos für alle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte mir auch ein paar Videos angesehn und fand die nicht so prickelnd, aber als das Spiel dann unter 3 € auf Steam war, hab ichs mir dann doch noch zugelegt. Warum hat mir keiner gesagt, dass das Spiel so witzig ist? Ist irgendwie auch aus keinem Video ersichtlich. Find das Spiel echt klasse


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2011)

Haben wir doch, und ich hoffe Du spielst Coop mit Freunden/Bekannten denn der ist das eigentlich geniale an dem Spiel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QG_fRuNiNc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2011)

Aktuell gibt es das Game für 2,49 EUR auf Steam - wer noch nicht hat sollte jetzt zugreifen


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IM198Yw0_oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/29/magicka-the-stars-are-left-goes-noir/#more-84168

Wenn ich das richtig rauslese wird The Stars are Left heute released.


----------

